# How often do you bathe your toddler?



## :loveher: (May 29, 2008)

I am writing this because my MIL just told me that I bathe my child too much! WHAT?!? She is just "kind of like that" so I didn't take it to heart, but seriously...

So....can you tell me how much you bathe your toddler? I am just wondering...not going to change my routine, but curious to know what others do!

Thanks to all you great mama's on MDC!!!


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Every night. BUT we only use soap on her maybe once a week? Depends on if she's been playing outside or not really. Except her feet -- she gets a little soap on her feet maybe two or three times a week. She has little stinky feet otherwise, some days.









Her hair is washed when it becomes dirty. So once every week or so. Usually I just dampen it a bit and spritz some leave-in CaliBaby conditioner on it.

Soap is very drying and she has sensitive skin. But she loves bath time. So we have a bath every night but avoid soap unless it's truly needed. But I do wipe her face and ears with a washcloth while she's in the tub, and we wash hands throughout the day as needed, of course.


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

We bathe every night. It is part of our bedtime routine. He has been very interested in bubble bath recently, so I guess for a week or so he's had soap every night. We put sweet almond oil on him before the pajamas to prevent dry skin. He looooooves water, so often he ends up in the shower with one parent or another in the morning too. However, he just gets wet in the shower--no soap at all. He's a water hog! Really annoying!


----------



## Calee (May 10, 2008)

When he is A) dirty or B) wants a bath









He has dry skin, so I don't make a point to bathe him everyday if it is not needed. However, I don't personally think that there is a "too much" when it comes to bathing, if baby is liking it!!!! I'd say he gets a bath every other day or so, sometimes more, sometimes less...


----------



## mommabear207 (Nov 19, 2007)

now ds (22months) showers/bathes everyday generally at night. mostly because he LOVES water and its handy to get grim from the day off and its become kinda a routine. occassionally more often just to play in the water or someone else is in the shower. but since hes in the tub so often we only use soap once a week.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm with Calee, if he is dirty, or he just want to. DS happens to be a pretty clean kid, and being winter doesn't really want to much right now, so we are down to just a couple of times a week.

Now I have a nephew who got bathed twice a day when he was DS's age b/c he found ways to get dirty constantly. Seriously he looked way more like he needed a bath an hour after he'd had one than DS does a week after he's had one.


----------



## :loveher: (May 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarlumpkin* 
We bathe every night. It is part of our bedtime routine. He has been very interested in bubble bath recently, so I guess for a week or so he's had soap every night. We put sweet almond oil on him before the pajamas to prevent dry skin. He looooooves water, so often he ends up in the shower with one parent or another in the morning too. However, he just gets wet in the shower--no soap at all. He's a water hog! Really annoying!









This is us EXACTLY!! My inlaws were just over and our DD was getting tired and I said "oh, we haven't even had a bath yet" and MIL said "my goodness you bathe that child alot." I'm not supposed to bathe her?? She is "weird" anyways about the way I practice AP parenting, so I totally expect her to say these things. But seriously, I bathe her every night and sometimes she gets in with me or DH in the mornings as well. I guess I don't really see a problem with it. She LOVES the water, so why wouldn't I let her splish splash! It is a great time for her and I too; it is just a part of our bedtime routine that we've done since she was a baby. It makes me wonder how often she actually bathes herself







HA!


----------



## Aleo (Jan 1, 2009)

Everyday, he LOVES water.


----------



## jenneology (Oct 22, 2007)

Chunka (23 months) bathes usually once a day, sometimes twice, sometimes not at all. He showers with us so if he gets up and showers with my husband, he'll get back in when I shower later in the day/morning--that's what happened today. He likes it when we stop the drain and let the shower water collect into a bath. I usually do that towards the end of my shower and then he'll play in the water while I dry off and get dressed. The only soap he uses is if he asks me for my loofah and I'll let him use that. Maybe if he's really dirty, or if its been a very poopy diaper or if his diaper area is irritated, or his hair is really oily, we'll use soap on him. Washing his hair really only happens once every two to three weeks.


----------



## lanamommyphd07 (Feb 14, 2007)

dd is 20 months. She's got hair to the middle of her back already--we have a bath once a week, more if there's been a big blowout or she did her hair with markers or something, but I tend to spot-clean, particularly in the winter. I should add she loves water but she plays in the sink right now.


----------



## franklinmarxmom (Nov 29, 2007)

We are infrequent bathers here. In the summer, it was 3-4x/week, about every other night. Now that winter is here, we're down to 2x/week, unless he gets really dirty somehow. DS enjoys his bath, but he has dry skin and bathing just makes it worse. He's also a clean kid, and hates messy food, so he's easy to wipe off.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Once every two weeks, maybe. Sometimes more if he's into jumping in the shower with me, or if he's dirty. But as a matter of course, every two weeks at best. He smells & looks good! Oh, and I can't remember the last time I washed his hair. It was too much torture. I know some hair types you can't get away with that, but with his, you can't tell. I run a brush through it to loosen any dry skin, that's it.

eta: I just wanted to add that despite our rare-bath habit, I don't think it's odd at all that you bathe your child daily - that's a really, really common bedtime-routine thing!!


----------



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

We generally bathe every 2-3 nights during the winter, his eczema is too bad to bathe every night. During the summer he wears sandals/crocs and his feet are N.A.S.T.Y so his feet get a bath before they touch the floor of my house when we get home, EVERY day. He only gets a bath during the summer when I can see dirt or he smells.

While we don't bathe every day I don't think that it's odd that you do!


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

1-2 times a week in general. Then we'll go through a phase where she's bathing much more often for some reason or another. Sometimes she gets in the shower with one of us. Other times we give her a bath solo at night. Generally I use soap and wash her hair with each bath/shower. However, if we're doing really close together baths just because she wanted to hop in the shower with one of us, we might skip the soap.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

We bathe every night before bed. It helps settle them down


----------



## LindsC (Dec 16, 2008)

DS is 20 months and he has a bath every other night unless he gets dirty and needs an extra one in between.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

My kids (2 yo DS and 4 yo DD) have a bath every night, but not often with soap. My DD's vulva is easily irritated by soap, and she's still mad we forbade bubble baths starting about a year ago. We do soap a couple of times a week and hair washing less frequently, but in the tub with warm water every night, as a signal that our bedtime routine is beginning.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Both my kids were bathed every night (summer) or every other night (winter) and as needed (as in, in the winter when it wasn't normally bath night, but they were dirty). Hair was washed every other night, unless needed. Both my kids were (are) water babies.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

every night, and sometimes he gets a dunk in the tub after mealtimes. his favorite foods lately are cherries and blueberries-makes for a very colorful toddler!

i do not soap him down head to toe each tub, but i do shampoo his hair with diluted ff bronners most nights. also his hands, feet, and in between the big leg and arm chubs, lol.
eta
he totally adores the bath,too. so does my dd. they would both bathe for hours if i let them. it's part of the evening routine, too.


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

DS takes a bath or a shower (with me or DH) probably every day. We only use soap when he's dirty. He still does not have very much hair so we only wash his head about once per week.


----------



## Livviesmom0207 (Mar 21, 2007)

During the summer DD got a bath every couple of days or every day that she got dirty playing outside.

Now she gets a bath every 7-10 days. I clean her up with a washcloth if she has dirty feet or something, but she smells great and doesn't get dirty much, so I don't want to dry her out unneccesarily.


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Calee* 
When he is A) dirty or B) wants a bath









He has dry skin, so I don't make a point to bathe him everyday if it is not needed. However, I don't personally think that there is a "too much" when it comes to bathing, if baby is liking it!!!! I'd say he gets a bath every other day or so, sometimes more, sometimes less...


We're the same with DS recently. Used to, it would be every night, but DS has dry skin and I've found that it helps with his dry skin problem if we don't bathe him every night and go to every other night. There have been some times, like tonight, where it'll be 2 nights in a row, but he'll get a bath tomorrow night.







Summertime is going to a little different - playing outside more - getting dirty,etc., It really all depends.


----------



## ima momma (Jan 4, 2009)

We bathe DD every night as part of her bedtime routine. She loves to play in the water and doesn't sleep good unless she gets her bath. I make sure and lather her down with lotion, especially in the winter, to help prevent dry skin.


----------



## vivvysue (Feb 18, 2007)

i bathed all my kids at least once a day when they were little. from the time they were babes in arms. i bathe my skids the same way. they don't use soap every time, just when they need to clean their bodies or hair. they condition their hair at the same time, eaier for their long hair to be brushed and i condition mine as well so it seems logical to me, haha.
all my kids have loved to be in the bath just for fun. i like that in them. it is great for rainy days or cold ones in winter. good place to blow bubbles and wear your bathing suit for fun when you arent near the local pool and dont have transportation that day either, lol. my sd's both love the bath here as well. i am not sure at their moms. she recently had a baby herself so things are a bit slack at her house these days. life with a brand new babe in the house sort of leads to a bit of chaos imo, just so long as everyone is getting some sleep is pretty much all you can really hope for sometimes in the beginning. anyhow, i hope she uses the bath as a tool for dealing with the lo's. a nice steamy bathroom is a great place for a mama to sit and read stories to lo's in the tub while she's nursng her wee one







ahhhh the memories







they too will bathe for hours at a time and like to have toys or plastic spoons and measuring cups and such to 'cook' with or what have you.

anyhow, i never heard of any mil complaining about too much bathing, that is o-v-e-r the t-o top







: lol next thing you know she will be telling you that they eat too well with all this organic this and that. i bet your kids are sweet smelling and ahhh, my sd is three and a half and not here near enough for my heart... i love tucking in a fresh smelling dewy moist from a warm bath toddler all cozy in winter jams... :happysigh:

your mil is a riot!!

v

**eta** they all bathe together also. wll the girls do now. my ds bathes/showers alone as he 11 now and there is the whole learning about modesty and privacy thing going on in our household these days. but the girls all still bathe together and prolly wll till eldest dd is 10 and then it will just be the little ones. they also bathe alone and shower together and alone, they usually shower to rinse shampoo/conditioner on days they bathe with those items.


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

Whenever.
Sometimes daily, sometimes a few days goes by.

And then there was today - three times!
A tub this morning.
A shower late morning with her sister while I was out food shopping.
And then we fillled the kitchen sink and she climbed in while I was cleaning up the kitchen. No hair washing but she did pour water all over her head and there were lots of bubbles too!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Anywhere from 2 to no times a day averaging about once a day. DS loves the water though, so we often do bath time after nap so he can play in the water for half an hour or so. We use soap a couple of times a week, but not every bath. He'll also get bathed if he gets messy after eating, and then we will use soap and such to get him clean. Bath time is one of major winter activities to keep DS entertained.


----------



## punkrawkmama27 (Aug 31, 2007)

Some days he bathes two times, just because he likes to play in the tub. I usually only wash him though, if he is dirty. Some kids just really like to play in the water.


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

I would bathe him daily but he is on a bath-strike. Lately I've been balancing him on the edge of the sink (he stands) and i soap up and wash his bottom while he screams and clings to me. I wouldn't bother even with that except that his diaper area *stinks*. Washing hair can be very infrequent, doesn't seem to need it. I did take him swimming last week, which was more acceptable to him than a bath.







:


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

most days he gets either a shower with me or a bath at some point. His hair, however, only gets washed on occasion.

My 3.5 yr old is more like once (_maybe_ twice) a week.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

everyday at bedtime. With DS#1 he was never really dirty but seems more relaxed after a warm bath DS#2 well i've been known to give him multiple baths during the day for as I call it "boy funk"







he's a stinky little guy plus the boys really seem to enjoy the time to wind down and i've always found that when they were fussy or not feeling good a warm bath did the trick.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

Once or twice a week here. Dd loves the water, but I just don't see a need to bathe her more often than I do. She has hair that is halfway down her back when wet, and I usually wash it once a week.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Well, I think baths are icky (marinating in your own dirt) so we shower.

When they were tiny infants incapable of sitting up on their own, I used those tiny baby baths maybe a couple times before just using the kitchen sink and sprayer.

Now their both toddlers. They just shower with me. I shower daily, so they do, too.. But they're mostly just playing on the floor of the tub with their bath toys. As long as they're rinsed off, I think they're clean enough. They are both prone to dry skin so I rarely wash them with soap. I use conditioner in their hair more often than shampoo... I don't even think I shampoo their hair as often as once a week, or even once every couple weeks.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Whenever I think about it?







: Sometimes I can't remember when the last bath was, and sometimes it is more than once in a day. If he is dirty or smelly or he asks for one, he gets a bath.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

DD has a bath almost every morning - she plays in the bath after I take a shower and hangs out in there while I get ready (in the bathroom - it's not like I'm leaving or anything). I never wash her with soap just wipe down with a washcloth and I wash her hair once or twice a month.


----------



## ryleigh'smama (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Calee* 
When he is A) dirty or B) wants a bath









He has dry skin, so I don't make a point to bathe him everyday if it is not needed. However, I don't personally think that there is a "too much" when it comes to bathing, if baby is liking it!!!! I'd say he gets a bath every other day or so, sometimes more, sometimes less...









:

Really though, that works out to sometimes everyday, but usually every day or two.


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Calee* 
When he is A) dirty or B) wants a bath

















:

Which usually works out to about twice a week I think.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Livviesmom0207* 
During the summer DD got a bath every couple of days or every day that she got dirty playing outside.

Now she gets a bath every 7-10 days. I clean her up with a washcloth if she has dirty feet or something, but she smells great and doesn't get dirty much, so I don't want to dry her out unneccesarily.

We are in frequest bathers here too. DS gets pretty bad eczema in the winter so we he gets one maybe once a week so we don't dry out his skin further. He doesn't get very dirty or smelly either, so I am okay with spacing them out that much.

He gets them every other day in the summer, but he does get pretty dirty and sticky then, and he doesn't have eczema in the summer.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

I'd like to say every other day, but in reality every 3-4 days.


----------



## eurobin (Aug 20, 2006)

It kind of depends... sometimes she goes 4 days or so, sometimes it's everyday. She loves baths once she's in there but sometimes she just doesn't want to be bothered stopping whatever other fun she's got going on.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd say about every other night. More often in the summer since he tends to get dirtier then. This week he went 4 days without one because he just didn't feel like taking a bath.


----------



## TheBluebird (Dec 20, 2006)

This time of year, it's been about once a week. As it warms up, we'll move up to every other day eventually. I don't want to dry out her skin with bathing too often.


----------



## bright-midnight (Mar 26, 2007)

We bath our daughter (26 months) once a day. It's somehow become part of our nightly routine over time. She loves baths and I don't mind bathing her every night. Before she was about 18 months old, it was every other night or so.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

Every night.


----------



## CTH3989 (Sep 28, 2006)

I give my kids a bath about twice a week and during the other times they get "wipe downs" to clean off the dirt from the day. Usually we are in the house so the kids don't get that dirty.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Usually I put them in the shower once a week.
They get washed every day of course (like face, hands etc.), before bedtime and every morning, and when it's required. (Bc they are dirty, or you know, always wash hands before eating etc.)


----------



## k9sarchik (Nov 11, 2006)

DS gets a bath every 2-3 days. When he has the stomach flu with diarrhea he had a bath probably twice a day.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I shower every two or three days and DS gets in with me. We do a bubble bath about once a month or so too. He absolutely LOVES the water, but we both tend to dry out if we get in too often. He thinks washing his own hair is the most fun thing in the world right now.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

During the winter - once a week. In the summer 2 or 3 times a week depending.


----------



## mercyrus (May 16, 2006)

We bathe the little one every night. It's part of the bedtime routine. The times that we haven't bathed him before bed (when he falls asleep) he wakes up...often. We alternate between just water and Cetaphil (one night, just water, the other night Cetaphil). We do use Aquafor on his bum every night though. We always slather him down with Cetaphil moisturizing cream...every night.


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

About every 2-3 days.


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow....I sort of feel like a bad parent here.

My kiddo gets a bath 1 or twice every 2 weeks (unless he's really dirty - then of course it's as needed)

But he's really a pretty clean kid. With super dry skin and scalp. He loves the water - and would probably bathe every night if we let him - but


----------



## Kwynne (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notwonamesalike* 
Wow....I sort of feel like a bad parent here.

Please don't! We bathe our kid every week, if we remember. We wipe his bum every morning and night with soapy water, and also wash his face and hands whenever needed. He has dry skin, but even if he didn't, we probably would keep the same routine.

Bathing every day is a total privilege.


----------



## Jannah6 (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Whenever I think about it?







: Sometimes I can't remember when the last bath was, and sometimes it is more than once in a day. If he is dirty or smelly or he asks for one, he gets a bath.


Me too







:


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

DS will get a bath 2 to 3xs a week -- we find that this works best for us and especially in winter when his skin is extra dry.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We used to do baths every night but I've gotten lazy about it the last few months. Now its every other night or every 2 nights. In the summer, we'll have to go back to every night, my kids get so dirty in the summer.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Baths for us are never really because we 'need' one...more that we have a bath because its something fun to do! - However, we never really 'need' one because we do have them often (at least 3 times a week I would say) and there are always other ways to clean ourselves that does not require a bath.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notwonamesalike* 
Wow....I sort of feel like a bad parent here.

My kiddo gets a bath 1 or twice every 2 weeks (unless he's really dirty - then of course it's as needed)

But he's really a pretty clean kid. With super dry skin and scalp. He loves the water - and would probably bathe every night if we let him - but









DS got a bath on Friday night and I think it was the first bath he got in two weeks. So don't feel like a bad parent!


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

We try 3 times a week or if he poops in his diaper. We really don't have a real schedule. He likes the bath/shower it just doesn't always work in the schedule. We usually shower with him which makes the bathing routine much quicker.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

nak
Depends. sometimes he wants to take a bath every day, and i let him even though he's not dirty. if he doesn't initiate it, i do when i feel like he's getting dirty, mybe 1x a week in winter, a few times a week in summer. Don't always use soap, don't always wash hair. baths are stimulating for him and he's lready pretty hyper, so if we haven't done one before evening i let it go.

He doesnt get very dry skin in winter, i think this has helped. I tend to think people bathe too much. Its been liberating of my time to have us all bathe less. We just wash hands and wipe faces a little more often.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

DD takes a bath most everyday. It is part of our evening routine and DD really enjoys splashing about. But, we rarely use soap. And, her hair is only washed once every week or two.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

twice a week at most.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Every night before bed, and she often showers with daddy on the weekends in the morning, too. It's part of her bedtime routine and she LOVES the bath. She starts asking for her "ba" and pointing at the tub every night after dinner. We use soap when she's dirty (every few days?) on just her hands and hair.

I put CA Baby lotion on her after bath, but she really doesn't have any issues with dry skin at all.

Knowing my MIL she'd tell me we bathe DD too much! Sometimes you can't please them!


----------



## TheBluebird (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notwonamesalike* 
Wow....I sort of feel like a bad parent here.

My kiddo gets a bath 1 or twice every 2 weeks (unless he's really dirty - then of course it's as needed)

But he's really a pretty clean kid. With super dry skin and scalp. He loves the water - and would probably bathe every night if we let him - but









Don't feel bad! Looking at your LO's bday, I know my daughter didn't really start needing baths more often (and please, we bathe her about once a week) until she was 2+. I think she started sweating more, probably because she was running around more. Your LO probably doesn't need it that bad, or you would bathe him more often.


----------



## AndrewsMother (Jul 30, 2007)

Daily. My DS loves to play in dirt, mulch, sand, leaves, anything. I can't have dirt in my bed so he bathes nightly.


----------



## groovynaturemama (Mar 8, 2007)

not that often at all. i can't even remember the last time she had a bath. maybe 2 1/2 weeks ago?? she just doesn't get that dirty. i do sponge bathe her (hands, feet, face) when needed. i imagine at some point the need for bathing will increase, but at 20 m/o, we're just not there yet.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

i aspire to do it about half the time, but to be honest she usually wants more books instead and i let her (i'm a bad mama, i know)


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

Every night (exceptions are maybe 1-2 times a month if we're out somewhere late or such).

We usually only wash his hair every other night. It's more for part of our nighttime routine than for cleanliness, but he really likes baths too so what the hay


----------



## Dera (Sep 9, 2008)

Once every 2-3 days or as needed if he plays outside and gets dirty. He would love one all day every day but he struggles getting out sometimes so I limit them for my own sanity!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

About every week, give or take. But I only shower 2-3 times a week myself. DD LOVES baths, so I need to make sure I have plenty of time to spend on it. If she needs cleaned, and a bath is just going to be too big of a production, she'll shower with me or dh.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

IDK... thats DH's thing, but probably about 3-5x a week? Ish? I really don't pay that much attention. It goes through spurts of everyday to none for days...


----------



## Paeta16 (Jul 24, 2007)

We bathe our 20 month old daughter every other night in the winter and every night in the summer usually. We only use soap every other night.


----------



## liza-s (Jul 19, 2008)

On days I don't go to work & ds to daycare (I work 3 days/week) - he usually gets 2 baths a day. He loves the water and his morning bath is my time to brush my teeth and finish my tea & newspaper. He'll climb in the bathtub just to play - or get in while I am in the shower. I almost never use soap. And he gets greased up with coconut oil while in the tub or right after. (He has 1 very dry arm -- I've found his skin stays less dry with this method than even lubing him up with no bath.) Most days he also gets a pre-bedtime bath.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Both my girls get a bath twice a week.


----------



## Peppermint Poppies (Jan 7, 2007)

Every day. He either has a bath, or goes in the shower with DH when he gets home from work. He loves the water, and it's part of our bedtime routine. Sometimes I put him in there to 'reset' him if he's overtired or grumpy, and that's just a bonus extra bath!


----------



## twobears (Jan 16, 2008)

Everyday, DS loves the bath.


----------



## tree.in.the.hole (Jan 5, 2009)

until recently, it was every night.

now, DD has more control over the frequency.

on average, 5 times a week.


----------



## jenleephotography (Mar 30, 2008)

we avoid bathing everynight only because it is absolute torture for my dd. she is 25 months and hates it with a passion and it is something that gets her riled up before bed! Sooo..we only do it if she is really dirty, or has had a blow out, etc..and spot clean otherwise. U\usually it ends up being once a week or so. she does love to play in the sink/water table though, go figure. But, I can't understand why your MIL would have any objection to a nightly bath?? If your child likes a bath, why not??! It's not hurting anyone!


----------

